# POLL: Which Rhinestone Software do you use?



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Which rhinestone software do you use?

I only have a maximum of 10 options to use, so if you use another rhinestone software, please post the name. If you don't have one, please post you don't have one.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I really do not fit the poll. I use my favorite program DAS but also have and use Winpcsign and Roland R-Wear. I use all for different reasons/time, but DAS remains the most robust, feature laden program. I also have two manual systems


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Charles,

Thanks for the info. Can you tell me what you use each for? And why you switch from one over to another to achieve that task? Do you like one better for designing, another for stoning, and another for creating comps? Or does one have a feature you use that the others don't?

Thanks again!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Joe  

Are you going to Ft. Worth?? 

psst..it Carla


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I just purchased the OOBling several weeks ago and have not had time to learn the rhinestone part yet, so I still use my FuntimeDeluxe.. It has the lasso option and I am totally lost in OOBling without it. I would like to see the lasso and maybe some videos added for this software, I think it is a great rhinestone software, just need more visual help in learning it. I do use the OOBling for dong my vinyl work though and it does a really great job.

I also have CorelDraw and rStones, but very rarely use them.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have ACS software that came with my KNK Maxx cutter. It was very easy to learn on my own and I did not have any prior experience using any kind of software program. 

I also purchased Funtime Deluxe about a year ago to have as a back up program but have not had the time to learn it.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

dazzabling said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Are you going to Ft. Worth??
> 
> psst..it Carla


Yep, I'll be there. How about you?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> It has the lasso option and I am totally lost in OOBling without it. I would like to see the lasso and maybe some videos added for this software.


Are you needing the lasso tool to make node selections? Have you tried clicking and dragging a box around them or clicking on them? You can select multiple nodes/objects by holding the shift key down.

Working on some videos. If there is something specific you'd like to learn, let us know and we'll try to get you some videos or written tutorials.


----------

